# Norwegian: virke/fungere/funke



## ajvanho

I found three alternatives for this word on the internet:

1. Hvorfor funker det ikke?
2. Hvorfor funger det ikke?        Why does it not work?
 3. Hvorfor fungerer det ikke?
4. Hvorfor virker det ikke?

Which one of these versions is mostly used in everyday conversations ?


----------



## basslop

'Virke' is the most common and 'fungere' is almost as common. I don't have formal knowledge of language history, but my guess is that 'virke' is the oldest of these words and that 'fungere' has been imported from latin later.  
 'Funke' is actually abbreviation of 'fungere'. It is quite recent in Norwegian, say 20-30 years ago while I have heard it in Swedish (TV and radio) further back than that. Very likely imported from Sweden. I don't know whether 'funke' is an approved word in the dictionaries (yet). 
 'Funge' must be a typo error or a misunderstanding from the writers.


----------



## ajvanho

Takk.Jeg trodde at 'funke' er det mest vanlige ordet,i hvert fall blant yngre folk,men fra nå av vil jeg bruke 'virke'.


----------



## basslop

Jo, 'funke' er nok vanligere blant de yngre. Selv om jeg har ungdommen bak meg, bruker jeg også ordet men en god del mindre enn 'virke'. For meg virker det unaturlig å bruke ordet skriftlig muligens med unntak av i private uformell e-post.

Vet noen fagfolk hvor brukbart/lovlig 'funke' er?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

'Funke' er et helt greit ord. Det er en kortform av enten _fungere_ eller _funksjonere_ (eller begge).
'Fungere' er fra latin _fungor _som betyr å utføre.
'Virke' er et gammelt germansk ord. Det er beslektet med _verk_ og eng. _​work_


----------



## ajvanho

Hva foreslår dere,da?Skulle jeg bruke `virke` eller `funke`? eller begge?


----------



## hanne

That depends on the context - "everyday conversation" is so broad that all of them could be used depending on the situation.


----------



## ajvanho

In that case I`ll stick to `virke`.It seems most natural to my non-norwegian ears,probably because of resemblance with
its english counterpart `work`.


----------



## Donnerstag

Jeg taler også ikke som en modersmålstalende, men for mig er det meget mere "naturligt" at sige "virke" end "fungere". Ordet findes også på tysk (wirken), islandsk (virka), dansk, o.s.v.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ajvanho said:


> I found three alternatives for this word on the internet:
> 
> 2. Hvorfor *funger* det ikke?


I have never heard or seen this form in print. Sounds wrong for me.
Besides I use *fungere*  or *virke* in my engineering work, *funke* maybe while having a beer with my friends.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

There is nothing wrong with *funke*. It is not slang or colloquial - it is simply an eroded form of _fungere_ or _funksjonere_​.


----------

